# De Rosa Primato



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

My wife's new to her De Rosa!


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Good God, that's gorgeous! Outstanding!


----------



## stelvio1925 (Oct 29, 2008)

Lovely bike! Thanks for sharing the build. :thumbsup:


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks for the nice comments.


----------

